# CFS Bloggers Wanted



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

From Co-Cure:*************************************CFS Bloggers Wanted! I'm looking for people willing to periodically recount their experiences in a ongoing series of blogs on the CFS Phoenix website. You would committ to regularly give an account of what your life with CFS is like. How often you would do this would be up to you; every couple of days, once a week, once every two weeks, something like that. You dont have to state what that would be - just commit to doing it with some regularity over time. YOu would send your blog to me via e-mail and I'll post it on the CFS Phoenix website. I think its better to commit to something rather than leave completely open ended. This would help CFS patient know that they are not alone and give others some idea of what life with CFS. Not long before Jason died he wrote "Without the net, i do not know what i would do. I would be all alone.â€ I encourage you to help somebody else with CFS by portraying bits of your life with CFS. This will also help those without CFS to understand it. Obviously very very few people without CFS have any idea of what life with CFS is like. Remember what your life was like before CFS and try to fathom that you would be experiencing what you are now; its virtually impossible to do. That is the bridge that needs to gapped between people with CFS and people without it. You can reach me at phoenixcfs###yahoo.com or cortttt###yahoo.com


----------

